# Wings area



## Bonehead-GA (Nov 16, 2010)

Anybody going to the wings this weekend or next week?
We plan on going next week if this weather holds out.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

I too am interested in what is happenining at the wings and squiggles. Rumors are night swordfish were around two weeks ago, but no news recently. Please pass a report if you go I have been looking to do an overnight from Destin to the wings or one of the rigs southeast..... JET


----------



## soredfish (Nov 21, 2007)

fished squiggles on overnighter out of destin thur-fri. ended up at bill of the sail (lloyd's ridge) thur night. then followed countour n.w. to double nipple and came home. results? 1 15# mahi. no other bites period! water from ozark thru squiggles out to 1100 ft. is clean green however there is bait everywhere. on the surface and on the bottom machine 400-600ft. more bait than i've seen in the gulf offshore in10 years we just didn't get bit. further south the water just gets worse and full of moon jellies. Had 400 4" hardtails at back of boat from dark to daylight and couldn't buy a predator bite! un freakin believable. now that we finally got a clean chlorophyll shot yesterday while we were fishing in the wrong place i can see that we should have pushed off to the east a little further and back inshore and we would have been in the right water for sure. so after that lengthy diatribe i would say fish squiggles area and southeastward staying in 400-1000 ft and you will probably get a bite. the further eastward you go the bluer the water is going to be.


----------

